# October 2017 Theme Voting (1 Viewer)



## kilroy214 (Sep 25, 2017)

What prompt would you like to see in October?


*- this is the picture to vote upon


----------



## AcanroSeer (Sep 27, 2017)

Welp, I can see a story forming in my head right now.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Oct 12, 2017)

^ speak for yourself. Went through four drafts and this pic is like wet flint for me


----------



## SueC (Oct 12, 2017)

"Wet flint." Says volumes. You've got me beat by one.


----------

